# VG33E - it's the oil pump....



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all --

Finally warmed up today and I got the timing cover off.
Now I can see that the entire bottom third of the back of the timing chain
area is the oil pump. That wasn't too clear before in various pictures and diagrams I'd seen.

When I ran the engine briefly, oil started bubbling up rapidly from behind the lower timing chain sprocket, where the main seal is.

And oil also leaks from what I now know is the back edge of the oil pump where it meets the block.

So here's the question -

Is it possible to replace the oil pump on 33E without totally removing the oil pan? 

Looks like the tube bolts to the bottom left side of the pump, just inside the 
front of the oil pan.
Japan Engines


I just don't know whether or not you can get that strainer out far enough to get it off, that is, without fully removing the oil pan.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pickup tube also bolts to the block further back so it looks like oil pan needs to come off.


----------



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

rogoman said:


> The oil pickup tube also bolts to the block further back so it looks like oil pan needs to come off.


Yeah, I saw that after investigating Google images of the parts.
Those threads in various places describing the VG30 to VG33E conversions
are full of good pictures of the parts.

Sigh.. I guess I have to work out whether I can lift the engine
with the truck up on ramps.
From the description of what has to come off, I'm not sure if it can be done with 
the front wheels resting.

Where are the lifting points on the top of the engine? 
I don't see any of those heavy hooks you see on other engines.

I have seen a few images of people having a 4x4 across the engine compartment with a short chain or bolt to suspend the engine. Hopefully I can build out something like that.

But I don't know what to attach that to on the engine...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The FSM describes engine slingers that are attached on the front and back. Here's a picture:


----------

